# What to do with lots of egg whites?



## yummy_food (Dec 22, 2013)

I have a lot of leftover egg whites, what can I do with it?


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 22, 2013)

Make meringue cookies or a lemon meringue pie.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 22, 2013)

Egg white omelets.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 22, 2013)

macaroons


----------



## yummy_food (Dec 22, 2013)

Thank you all!
Anybody has a good recipe for lemon meringue pie?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 22, 2013)

yummy_food said:


> Thank you all!
> Anybody has a good recipe for lemon meringue pie?




Not a great choice.  You need egg yolks for the filling as well as the whites for the meringue.  

I'm making a LM pie for Christmas.  If it works out the way I hope, I'll share it.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Dec 22, 2013)

I made lemon curd yesterday, with the Meyer lemons from my little tree.  I was going to do some meringue cookies, but I dripped some yolk into the whites, so I scrambled them for the dogs.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Dec 22, 2013)

sparrowgrass said:


> I made lemon curd yesterday, with the Meyer lemons from my little tree.  I was going to do some meringue cookies, but I dripped some yolk into the whites, so I scrambled them for the dogs.


your own meyer tree?i'm jealous sparrow!!last christmas tesco were selling meyer lemons from the usa,california i think.not a great deal more expensive than regular lemons but big & juicy.ate them like an orange or clementine etc.deelish!
http://www.thegrocer.co.uk/fmcg/fresh/sweet-meyer-lemon-hits-tesco-produce-shelves/235511.article


----------



## Katie H (Dec 22, 2013)

No one has yet mentioned Forgotten Cookies, which are favorites in our house.  Instead of the standard chocolate chips, I usually use the mini ones.  These cookies are wonderful.  Plus, what better to have cookies being made while you're in bed asleep?!  I do several trays before I go to bed and have yummy cookies when I get up.


----------



## cave76 (Dec 22, 2013)

Angel food cake


----------



## Breathing Couch (Dec 22, 2013)

Forgotten Cookies = Meringues?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 22, 2013)

Divinity!!!


----------

